# Digital caliper help needed



## joebiplane (Feb 24, 2011)

my grizzly SX3 has a digital readout on the quill. i had to take the slide if the widget out to install led lighting around the quill.
I removed the bracket that fastens the stationary end and simply puled the slide down and out...when it came out there was a thin spring type metal that came out with the slide...it was not attached to anything and simply keeeps a side-load on the slide bar.
I cannot get the slide bar back in with the "spring bar" it goes in just fine without the spring par bu that is not correct.

OK What am I doing wrong ??? do I ned to remove the whole caliper assembly to get it back in then re-assemble everything ??

BTW the two sets of led form a circle with anout 96 leds "lighing my work"  works good . looks "Real Cool" but could use a little more light
I am going to try boosting the low voltage to about 18 volts...may blow the lights out as they were sold for auto usage to light up crap on Hot-rods... they are just flexible strip full of led's
Any help on the DRO would be appreciated
Joe


----------



## Amigo (Feb 24, 2011)

Is there a shallow recess on one of the inside edges of the sliding head? If so, the ends of the "bowed" tension spring go into the recess. A tiny dab of white grease at the recess ends &amp; on spring ends should keep the spring in place while the head is slipped back on the bar.
If there are tension screws, they should be backed off until flush or below the bar slot. Slide the head on, then slip the spring in the gap. Once in place, run the tension screws in to suit.

Hope one of the two suggestions work. Your unit I may have never seen before.


----------



## Joe in Oz (Feb 25, 2011)

One of mine has a very tiny hole in he centre of the "bow" and one of the tension screws has a tiny, short "dog point" on its end which goes into this hole. That's what holds it in position.
Took me aaaaages to figure that out with magnifying glass and puzzling....


----------



## lodcomm (Feb 25, 2011)

Yep - the previous folks hit it on directly. I take the DRO scales apart all the time. Every single one I have had apart is exactly as described above: there is a small piece of "bowed" copper with a small hole in one end. The "bow" direction bows towards the stainles steel edge of the "rule" portion of the scale. If you look closely at the inside of the actual "display" portion of the dro you will see the tiny "tit" on the inside at one end. This "tit" needs to go through the hole in the bowed piece of copper and then you slide the stainless section of the "rule" through the display unit, leaving the bowed copper conductor engaged on the tit. It take a bit of patience but you will get it. The DRO will function fine once you have it assembled properly. If you are getting scrolling numbers and such on the display after reassembly - simply remove the battery for a min or so and re-insert it and it will "reset" the unit.

-cheers

-t


----------

